# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  عطل مفاجئ يشل خدمات "البلاك بيري" في الشرق الأوسط وأوروبا

## الحصن نيوز

* الحصن نيوز -** قالت شركة 'ريسيرش إن موشن' القائمة على خدمات بلاكبيري حول العالم إنها تحقق في معلومات حول عطل أصاب الشبكة في الشرق الأوسط وإفريقيا وأوروبا الاثنين، الأمر الذي أفضى إلى ترك الملايين من المشتركين دون القدرة على دخول شبكة الانترنت أو التواصل عبر إرسال رسائل نصية.وفي رسالة اعتذار عبر صفحتها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي 'تويتر' قالت الشركة: 'نعتذر من المشتركين في أوروبا والشرق الأوسط وإفريقيا، الذين ما يزالون يواجهون المشاكل. وسنقوم بإخطاركم بالتطورات بأسرع وقت ممكن.'وفي بريطانيا، نقلت صحيفة 'تلغراف' أن المناطق المتضررة تشترك في أنها تعمل بالخوادم الموجودة في منطقة 'سلوغ' بجنوب بريطانيا.أما الناطق باسم شركة 'فودافون' المشغلة للهواتف في بريطانيا فقد قال لخدمة 'داو جونز': 'لقد أخطرتنا شركة ريسيرش إن موشن بأنها تقوم حالياً بالعمل على إصلاح الأعطال بشكل عاجل.'ولم تفصح الشركة الكندية حتى الآن عن السبب الحقيقي لهذا العطل الذي شل تماما جميع خدمات البلاك بيري في الشرق الأوسط وإفريقيا وأوروبا .يشار إلى أن خدمة بلاك بيري منتشرة على نطاق واسع في أوروبا والشرق الأوسط، خاصة وأن فئات واسعة من رجال الأعمال والشباب تقبل عليها بسبب مميزاتها الأمنية.* 
تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

